# one eyed runt



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

My 3week old runt has one eye permanently shut. Will this be an issue or is it possible for her to still live a normal mouse life?


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

It may have an infection in that eye. I would recommend taking it to the vet to get some meds, or at the very least apply polyspoirn eye drops to the eye and try to gently massage into the area every hour or so until the eye opens up, then keep applying it 3-4 times a day for a week or so to clear up any infection.

OR do you mean the eye never ever opened at all and there is skin closing it still??
In that case nothing to do and it should be just fine I would think.


----------



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

I have never seen it open. How do I tell the difference between infection or not


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Try treating it as I described and see if it responds. If he does open his eye then it was an infection. If not then it probably isnt. Can you see eyelids? Can you see the line where they should open?


----------

